# Need help ID'ing a Frameset



## Capt Nemo (Jan 19, 2013)

Posted in General but link is below so you Lightweight experts can weigh in.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...elp-ID-ing-Frame-and-Fork&p=201615#post201615

Thanks.


----------

